# Spare parts



## Chefward (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi i have no idea if this the correct thread for my query but here goes.
I am looking for a part for an Electrolux flat top gas model PNC 9pdx371038.... i cannot for the life of me find any. I have been quoted €1,600 and ill be in potwash hell before i pay that after the last year we've had... does anyone know online parts supplier? Thanks for any help offered. Happy cooking .


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What part are you looking for? Is the number you provided the model or serial number or is it the part number?


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Chefward said:


> Hi i have no idea if this the correct thread for my query but here goes.
> I am looking for a part for an Electrolux flat top gas model PNC 9pdx371038.... i cannot for the life of me find any. I have been quoted €1,600 and ill be in potwash hell before i pay that after the last year we've had... does anyone know online parts supplier? Thanks for any help offered. Happy cooking .


----------



## Chefward (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi thanks for the reply.
Model is E7FTGHCS00
PNC is 9PDX371D3815
Ser. No. Is 82510003...


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Chefward said:


> Hi thanks for the reply.
> Model is E7FTGHCS00
> PNC is 9PDX371D3815
> Ser. No. Is 82510003...


what is the name of the part.


----------

